# my giant is not feeding?



## jenner59 (Feb 8, 2007)

Is this normal?

I know they often don't eat for a period before and after they molt, but my asian giant will often not eat for days and days on end. He's gone without eating for a full week more than once now.

He just finished molting about 50+ hours ago so I dumped a bunch of crickets in his cage and he notices them, but doesn't seem to care to feed.

His abdomen is flat as a pancake, he's surronded by a cricket buffet and he seems to be just chilling out.

This is my first mantis.


----------



## wuwu (Feb 8, 2007)

most mantids don't eat for a day or two after molting, sometimes a bit longer. that seems to be the case with yours.


----------



## jenner59 (Feb 8, 2007)

thanks man.

He seems to be healthy. just a dissapointment around the office


----------



## wuwu (Feb 8, 2007)

yea, so next time, don't put food in for a day or two. mantids seem to get annoyed/stressed by their food if they're not ready to eat yet.


----------



## jenner59 (Feb 8, 2007)

ok thanks!


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 8, 2007)

My mantises eat the same day they molt. They just don't like being disturbed for a few hours after molting.


----------



## jenner59 (Feb 9, 2007)

well it's been two days post molt and he just ate at least three in a row.

binge eater.


----------

